# 1628: Failed to complete installation..?



## PaperShield (May 22, 2006)

I have a copy of Hidden & Dangerous 2, and the CD is in perfect condition - so it isn't to do with scratches. I recieve this error message before the installation even fully begins: "1628: Failed to complete installation" - It's a common error; and I have completed a few of the steps that are offered to take to resolve the issue, e.g. - deleting temp files, restarting and trying again, etc. If you have any other methods to deal with the issue please post a resolution. Thank You.

P.S - I'm running Windows XP Pro.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What version of Microsoft Installer do you have?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/893803/

If you have the latest Windows Installer version and the error still occurs, try enabling "verbose logging" and upload the log here as an attachment. It will be found with a search of *msi*.log* in your User Profile Temp directory.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223300
http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/1127/

Has the game ever previously been installed on this computer? A cleanup utility may be needed if it has.


----------



## PaperShield (May 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, we actually worked out that I had the message becasue it was of CD problems, the CD looks as if it's new, but I got to it with tooth paste, and it got further into the installation, wich only means that; it was becasue of CD scratches. It still won't finish though, it says: "CD error" so, that obviously to do with the condition of it.

It's the shinniest disk i have ever seen, small cd scratch.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It could also be a compatibility issue with your CD drive and that CD. The CD might have a chemical structure that your drive was never designed for, and it might be throwing it off a bit. If you have another CD drive available, try using it.


----------



## Milosvugts (Jul 3, 2007)

Dear all,

I have got exactly the same problem, with a brand new CD MS flight simulator X (2007).
So no tooth paste. Only I have vista.

Try all the things where you all talk about. 
In general: Is there a installer for Vista?

When I try to install installer: WindowsInstaller-KB893803-x86
Then got error message, no space disk available??? (while 160GB free space)

Any idea?
please react


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hi..i know this is off topic but what did you mean with this????



PaperShield said:


> the CD looks as if it's new, but I got to it with tooth paste, .


is this a quick fix to scratched disks?


----------



## PaperShield (May 22, 2006)

Bloo Choo - it's to do with cleaning, simply apply tooth paste and rub gently with ya' finger and it has good result. Then do over again with a cloth or what ever you reckon.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah cool...neva knew that cheers for the tip


----------

